# nissan elgrand pcv valve location?? v6 3.5 2002



## bigsx (May 30, 2016)

hi ,does anybody know the location of the pcv valve on a 2002 nissan elgrand .
Its the v6 3.5 model
have been all over the engine and cannot locate this .
Ive searched the web but nothing ??
Its the same engine as a 350z apparently but its not in the same place as a 350z 
regards wayne


----------



## did ng (Jun 21, 2020)

yeah same here try to find it too !
any luck?


----------

